# VapeCon 2015 Brought To You By ECIGSSA! 30th May 2015!



## Gizmo (7/1/15)

ECIGSSA is proud to announce the first ever electronic cigarette convention in South Africa! All your donations and support from vendors has not gone waste in fact, the surplus has been set aside for this event. This has been in planning for sometime and all the details have been tied up and I am pleased to announce it now!


Date 30th May 2015
Venue: Smugglers Fourways http://www.smugglerspub.co.za/ ( Where old Cool Runnings Fourways Was - Entire Venue booked out
Time: 10:00 - 22:00
Website: www.vapecon.co.za

The entire point of the VapeCon 2015 is to bring in new Vapers to the scene. A massive majority of the funding is going towards tree pole advertising on all main roads in JHB and possibly a radio advert. We expecting numbers between 1000 - 1500 for the day.

The core organizer that helped arrange this is, is the same person who is behind Rocking 4 Rhino's and is an event veteran (@Northcliff Vape King)


We can expect to witness the true world of "vaping" with many awesome vendors displaying their amazing products as well competitions, workshops, chill out zones, cloud chasing, beer garden, The coffee stop, restaurant, DJ's and of course the VapeCon 2015 lucky draw of which all proceeds go to the Rocking For Rhinos organisation!

We could always use more funding if you want to be involved please be sure to PM or email info@vapecon.co.za me so we can make this annually massive event.

More details will be announced as the date draws closer. The official website with more info will also be launched shortly.

So the news is out! See you all at VapeCon 2015

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 28 | Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (7/1/15)

Awesome!!!


----------



## abdul (7/1/15)

I have been waiting for this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ollie (7/1/15)

This is amazing @Gizmo


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/15)

Just another email to keep in mind for vendors is vendors@vapecon.co.za - the vendor agreements and information will be sent out to all vendors on the forum at a later stage so please just drop a line with your email address here if it is not on your website

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (7/1/15)

we should arrange buses from the regions for patrons to attend 

this sounds awesome 

well done guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gamma (7/1/15)

This is going to be epic! Nicely done!


----------



## Sir Vape (7/1/15)

Well done guys


----------



## abdul (7/1/15)

Hope its better than the USA, woman, cars and guest as well


----------



## LFC (7/1/15)

Can't wait, going to be awesome!


----------



## Riddle (7/1/15)

Awesome


----------



## TylerD (7/1/15)

Will we be doing the traditional naked run at Vapecon as well?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (7/1/15)

please email to marketing@vapemob.co.za


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/1/15)

I am not missing this! Well done Guys and Gals!


----------



## rogue zombie (7/1/15)

Oh wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Paulie (7/1/15)

This is really exciting!


----------



## Melinda (7/1/15)

@Stroodlepuff Please don't forget me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Howes (7/1/15)

Cool, beer garden! I will be there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (7/1/15)

This is fantastic. It's going to be a blast!


----------



## Gamma (7/1/15)

170 days, 23 hours, 3 minutes, 29 seconds

Till VapeCon 2015!

Counting down the seconds!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (7/1/15)

Amazing! Can't wait...will start spreading the word


----------



## whatalotigot (7/1/15)

Guess im booking my flight to JHB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pravs (7/1/15)

This is going to be awesome.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/15)

Melinda said:


> @Stroodlepuff Please don't forget me



I wont don't worry


----------



## JW Flynn (7/1/15)

NICE!!!!! This will be awesome!!! Prolly the first of it's kind in SA  Nice going guys!!!! Will see everyone there


----------



## Arthster (7/1/15)

This is freaking awesome. Well done guys.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kimbo (7/1/15)

THIS is a must attend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Richard (7/1/15)

Awesome News 


Silver said:


> This is fantastic. It's going to be a blast!


No BLASTS please  just much greatness.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (7/1/15)

*doing awesome victory dance* HELLLLS YEA!


----------



## Zuzu88 (7/1/15)

Absolutely Freegen Fantastic! 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## Zuzu88 (7/1/15)

Send to info@vapemaxx.co.za

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## LandyMan (7/1/15)

I subscribed to the mailing list on the site and got some arbitrary mail via mailchimp from Lumberjacks?!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/1/15)

LandyMan said:


> I subscribed to the mailing list on the site and got some arbitrary mail via mailchimp from Lumberjacks?!



Site is still being completed  There are a few glitches still - official site should be up and running by tomorrow afternoon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LandyMan (7/1/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Site is still being completed  There are a few glitches still - official site should be up and running by tomorrow afternoon


Cool. Just wanted to check if my spam filters needed some tweaking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (8/1/15)

Who would manage the beer garden side of it? Maybe some craft brewing companies would be interested, or some craft brewer org.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## K_klops (8/1/15)

Great job absolutely amazing guys . This should definitely bring a better outlook on vaping and educate more people around


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/1/15)

Cat said:


> Who would manage the beer garden side of it? Maybe some craft brewing companies would be interested, or some craft brewer org.



This is all being handled by the venue

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (8/1/15)

Is this date set in stone? I want to book plane tickets end of the month and just want to make sure before hand

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/1/15)

6ghost9 said:


> Is this date set in stone? I want to book plane tickets end of the month and just want to make sure before hand



We have the date booked with the venue for the 27thof June, however that being said I have gotten PM's from a few of our members informing me that it will be 10 days into Ramadhaan, which means alot of our members would not be able to attend, we are looking at the options available and will confirm the date by the end of this month the latest

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (8/1/15)

JJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (8/1/15)

JJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!  





Gizmo said:


> ECIGSSA is proud to announce the first ever electronic cigarette convention in South Africa! All your donations and support from vendors has not gone waste in fact, the surplus has been set aside for this event. This has been in planning for sometime and all the details have been tied up and I am pleased to announce it now!
> 
> 
> Date 27th June 2015
> ...


----------



## Marzuq (8/1/15)

Vapecon falls in the fasting period for me…


----------



## abdul (8/1/15)

Would be appreciated if the date could be moved to either before or after. I was reminded last night it falls in ramadan. And we wouldn't wanna miss the vapecon


----------



## Gizmo (8/1/15)

We are going to be changing the date to May as we want to cater for all vapers and that includes our muslim vapers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Arthster (8/1/15)

Thanks guys. I would love to make the first ever South African Vapecon, and May is perfect. June July I am going to Cape Town with the Mrs.


----------



## abdul (8/1/15)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Zuzu88 (9/1/15)

Highly Appreciated! Thank you Thank you thank You're far too kind! 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


----------



## Gizmo (9/1/15)

We are happy to announce that we have been able to move the event to the 30th of May 2015 so as to cater for our Muslim vapers. We look forward to welcoming you all to VapeCon

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nibbler (9/1/15)

Excellent 

I have been watching, waiting and wondering when this would come around 
I really am looking forward to this event. I am so into vaping now, it has become a part of me and my crutch in all my daily activities at work and at home.

Looking forward to meeting all the good people again. I guess it's time to start putting more cash aside. One can never have enough mods or atomisers, no matter what tastes you have.

Keep on Vapin' !!

o7

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zuzu88 (9/1/15)

You the man Gizmo 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (9/1/15)

So awesome! Can't wait! It is going to be epic!!!
Thank you @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff for accommodating the Muslim vapers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cfm78910 (9/1/15)

This is fantastic! I wish we could have something similar in Cape Town.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nibbler (9/1/15)

cfm78910 said:


> This is fantastic! I wish we could have something similar in Cape Town.



As long as you remember that VapeCon is the big International event and that on a local scale, we have Vape gatherings and they come up in each region at least once a year.

o/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (9/1/15)

I'm gonna try really hard to make this happen.
Can't really promise or anything even close to that, but will try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/1/15)

Waiting for the specifics to be set in stone, and then imma get my ass down there 

Will probably start booking stuff in the middle of next month 






BTW, keep an eye in the video, the one lady blows an epic cloud... dancing jesus was cool too

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (9/1/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Waiting for the specifics to be set in stone, and then imma get my ass down there
> 
> Will probably start booking stuff in the middle of next month
> 
> ...




Haha, if ever there was a reason to attend this is definitely it - hope you can make it down

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (10/1/15)

@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff 

I noticed that on the Facebook page for this event, when you click on Smugglers Pub, it takes you to a Bing map with the wrong location (somewhere quite far - south east of Soweto I think)

However, the location is actually in Fourways on Witkoppen.


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/15)

And here is the link that should be on the pages! 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/T...1s0x1e95767ae45b4b31:0x121ed5c41ff723f6?hl=en

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (10/1/15)

The Western Vapers could always host an event simultaneously...


----------



## HPBotha (11/1/15)

mmmm getting some ducks in a row --- TIME IS NOT MY FRIEND!!! Hopefully Pappa will be there!!


----------



## gripen (12/1/15)

Me and arthster will definitely be theare,yay its going too be freaken fantastic cant wait


----------



## gripen (12/1/15)

Thanx @Rob Fisher that was quick


----------



## Riaz (12/1/15)

this is going to be EPIC!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (12/1/15)

@Rob Fisher , i recon you and @Oupa should have a chat with Robert E O. and convince him he should come down for vape con.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> @Rob Fisher , i recon you and @Oupa should have a chat with Robert E O. and convince him he should come down for vape con.....



He is a bit of a hermit and not big in public... I doubt he will venture out of Porcupine City but I will indeed give him an invite!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (12/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> He is a bit of a hermit and not big in pubic... I doubt he will venture out of Porcupine City but I will indeed give him an invite!


"Not big in pubic" hahaha. I don't know what to say to that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> "Not big in pubic" hahaha. I don't know what to say to that.



Whoops! Fixed!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/1/15)

Going to be interesting meeting all you characters! And shooting a ton of video if I'm allowed to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> @Rob Fisher , i recon you and @Oupa should have a chat with Robert E O. and convince him he should come down for vape con.....


I think we need one of those well spoken international health experts there.


----------



## Sir Vape (12/1/15)

How big is the pub??


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> How big is the pub??



Pretty big its an indoor and outdoor venue - we have plenty of space for everything

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/1/15)

Cool


----------



## gripen (12/1/15)

@Andre that's a fantastic idea will help the vaping community alot.clever idea


----------



## gripen (12/1/15)

Can't wait it's. Going too be a blast


----------



## abdul (12/1/15)

Dr Farsalinos maybe... Maybe get an invite to him


----------



## kimbo (12/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> How big is the pub??


 OI we need a coffee bar as well

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## gripen (12/1/15)

@abdul that's a good idea


----------



## gripen (12/1/15)

@kimbo I agree coffee is a must hahahaha

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape (12/1/15)

That's all I drink and water from time to time

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## free3dom (12/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> That's all I drink and water from time to time



I drink water....but only in my coffee

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/1/15)

kimbo said:


> OI we need a coffee bar as well



We will have a coffee corner as well as a chill zone and workshops to go with the normal bar and beer garden

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (12/1/15)

I think we must get @Alex the local Barista

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gripen (12/1/15)

Hahahaha ok @Stroodlepuff sounds good.glad you cater for the coffee freaks out there as well haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (12/1/15)

I drink only water.....in my whiskey.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gripen (12/1/15)

@free3dom that's. The only way I drink my coffee.a double coffee and water with a hint of sugar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (12/1/15)

gripen said:


> @free3dom that's. The only way I drink my coffee.a double coffee and water with a hint of sugar



I sometimes chew coffee beans when I'm bored

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## gripen (12/1/15)

@free3dom that's the way to do it haha


----------



## Alex (12/1/15)

espresso bar

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## abdul (12/1/15)

Alex said:


> espresso bar


"N"espresso

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (12/1/15)

@Alex and@abdul that's good ideas haha.we can even add in a bit off whiskey haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (12/1/15)

we should have a silver competition.
see who can vape 0.5ml of 12mg finished 1st...or maybe even 1ml....







or maybe that's a kak idea.....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> we should have a silver competition.
> see who can vape 0.5ml of 12mg finished 1st...or maybe even 1ml....
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/1/15)

PeterHarris said:


> we should have a silver competition.
> see who can vape 0.5ml of 12mg finished 1st...or maybe even 1ml....
> 
> 
> ...



Make that 18mg and then things will get VERY interesting

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gripen (12/1/15)

Hahahaha sounds interesting after vaping to much of that you will be seeing piggy's fly


----------



## Rudi (13/1/15)

date changed to 30 may?


----------



## gripen (13/1/15)

thanks @Rudi


----------



## Arthster (13/1/15)

I have one thing to say

​
I cant wait for the beer beer beer...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## johan (13/1/15)

Awesome! just one item missing:* "Wet T-shirt Vape Competition"*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (13/1/15)

I was so excited about VapeCon SA
But now with the date changed to 30th May i wont make it... its my wedding day


----------



## kimbo (13/1/15)

Rudi said:


> I was so excited about VapeCon SA
> But now with the date changed to 30th May i wont make it... its my wedding day


Get cold feet or something

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rudi (13/1/15)

kimbo said:


> Get cold feet or something


HAHAHA  been together 9 years... if i get cold feet now im dead

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (13/1/15)

johan said:


> Awesome! just one item missing:* "Wet T-shirt Vape Competition"*


You're not going to be one of the contestants are you ?  

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (13/1/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> You're not going to be one of the contestants are you ?
> 
> Rotten Bunny.
> 
> Vape the Planet !



No! I will be advisor, validation and verification officer for this event.


----------



## kimbo (13/1/15)

Rudi said:


> HAHAHA  been together 9 years... if i get cold feet now im dead



Easy .. stop at the Con on your way to your honeymoon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (13/1/15)

johan said:


> No! I will be advisor, validation and verification officer for this event.



@johan i will do quality control, we all know how that is lacking in the vape world

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (13/1/15)

There is other dates to get married. there is only one Vapecon... for now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (13/1/15)

johan said:


> No! I will be advisor, validation and verification officer for this event.



@johan will be advising on the colour and thickness of Tshirt material. For this he will be bringing his analog vernier instruments. 

He will also validate and verify the wetness of each Tshirt that enters. I am not sure what instruments he will be using for that, but Johan knows how to do it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arthster (13/1/15)

Can I also be judge at the wet t compition. I have a eye for symmetry and such. I have plenty of experience and I am already married so I don't have a sentencing... urm I mean wedding to get to.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (13/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I am already married


I am not married, I am easy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (13/1/15)

Silver said:


> @johan will be advising on the colour and thickness of Tshirt material. For this he will be bringing his analog vernier instruments.
> 
> He will also validate and verify the wetness of each Tshirt that enters. I am not sure what instruments he will be using for that, but Johan knows how to do it



In this instance my hands are much more accurate than a vernier in validating the size categories i.e 36C, 28D etc.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cat (13/1/15)

One of the best things i ever did was get married. ...One of the other best thing i did was get divorced.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Arthster (13/1/15)

johan said:


> In this instance my hands are much more accurate than a vernier in validating the size categories i.e 36C, 28D etc.



Hands on experience hey @johan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (13/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Can I also be judge at the wet t compition. I have a eye for symmetry and such. I have plenty of experience and I am already married so I don't have a sentencing... urm I mean wedding to get to.



You can look, but not touch - that is reserved for gentlemen like me .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (13/1/15)

johan said:


> In this instance my hands are much more accurate than a vernier in validating the size categories i.e 36C, 28D etc.


 gees i got qualification for this, i use to work for Playtex

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (13/1/15)

28D ? is that the small pointy type.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (13/1/15)

johan said:


> You can look, but not touch - that is reserved for gentlemen like me .



Like I said I am married so I wouldn't dare touch. even the looking is scetchy at best

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (13/1/15)

Cat said:


> 28D ? is that the small pointy type.


 that be the thin body witth the kazumbas

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (13/1/15)

kimbo said:


> gees i got qualification for this, i use to work for Playtex



That might come in handy, but its all in the touch


----------



## johan (13/1/15)

kimbo said:


> that be the thin body witth the kazumbas



More like the "puppy nose" Geez we're getting beyond cheesy now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (13/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Like I said I am married so I wouldn't dare touch. even the looking is scetchy at best


We will put you in another room with a tv


----------



## Cat (13/1/15)

Arthster said:


> Like I said I am married so I wouldn't dare touch. even the looking is scetchy at best



The looking when you're with the wife is a skill you can learn. ...i think it was mentioned here once. 
Lag behind. Keep the eyes moving, don't fixate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (13/1/15)

I am of the opinion its easier to ask for forgiveness then it to ask for permission

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (13/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I am of the opinion its easier to ask for forgiveness then it to ask for permission



Apart from a few slaps here and there, I agree - works for me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (13/1/15)

Hkgk

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## Rudi (13/1/15)

kimbo said:


> Easy .. stop at the Con on your way to your honeymoon


lol getting married on the 30th of may and leaving for honeymoon on the 6th of June... Man this sucks, was so stoked when i saw it was 27th june.. was my last weeked off before i return to work, had everything planed out... oh well will start planing for 2016 VapeCon


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (13/1/15)

Call in sick as.a.dog.

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## abdul (13/1/15)

Lol. Enough time for cold feet. I was with my ex for 7 years. And the monday before the wedding, so 6 days before I called it off. So there's hope lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/15)

Street Pole Advertising Paid and Booked in Advance!

3 (Impact) on Malibongwe
3 ( Impact) on Beyers Naude
6 (Impact) on William Nicol
3 (Premium) Witkoppen
start date : 1st May, End date is 31st May.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (14/1/15)

Well Done!!


----------



## Sir Vape (14/1/15)

Hey @Gizmo

Please can you forward me exhibitors pack and pricing for the VapeCon meeting asap please so we can arrange travel plans.

info@sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/15)

All vendors will receive this once its finalized. Which will be by the end of this week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Melinda (14/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Hey @Gizmo
> 
> Please can you forward me exhibitors pack and pricing for the VapeCon meeting asap please so we can arrange travel plans.
> 
> info@sirvape.co.za



Me too please @Gizmo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

Gizmo said:


> Street Pole Advertising Paid and Booked in Advance!
> 
> 3 (Impact) on Malibongwe
> 3 ( Impact) on Beyers Naude
> ...



Nice going @Gizmo 

I can see that attracting a lot of attention (and attendees). A lot of people (smokers) now know that vaping is a thing but don't know much about it and seeing these would definitely entice many to drop by to see what it's all about - and then they will probably fall in love with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (14/1/15)

Melinda said:


> Me too please @Gizmo


Me three

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/1/15)

There going to be cloud comps at Vapecon? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/1/15)

Just an update for you guys, tickets and the official website should be up by the end of next week, hoping for sooner but we will keep you updated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (15/1/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Just an update for you guys, tickets and the official website should be up by the end of next week, hoping for sooner but we will keep you updated.



Tickets?


----------



## Melinda (15/1/15)

How much will the tickets be for the customer @Stroodlepuff ?


----------



## SlinX (21/1/15)

Just a reminder for everyone that is interested in joining our facebook page for VapeCon 2015, here is the link :https://www.facebook.com/VapeCon

Give the page a like and stay up to date easily on proceedings and happenings within the VapeCon 2015 camp.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/15)

Please go to the Facebook page and indicate whether you will be attending!

https://www.facebook.com/events/357229457795749/?ref_newsfeed_story_type=regular

Anyone not attending is subject to a large fine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/2/15)

And further more if you don't invite at least 5 of your stinky friends there will be fines too!

PS Unless you send this invite to all your mates!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (5/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And further more if you don't invite at least 5 of your stinky friends there will be fines too!
> 
> PS Unless you send this invite to all your mates!



But I don't know 5 smokers anymore...they've all been converted

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## abdul (5/2/15)

free3dom said:


> But I don't know 5 smokers anymore...they've all been converted



lol well then invite the vapers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (5/2/15)

abdul said:


> lol well then invite the vapers



Already have 

Maybe I'll just invite random smokers on the street to fulfill my smokers quota

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## abdul (5/2/15)

just invite all your friends on facebook

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (5/2/15)

abdul said:


> just invite all your friends on facebook




I don't speak to those people anymore...I spend all my time on here

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## abdul (5/2/15)

free3dom said:


> I don't speak to those people anymore...I spend all my time on here


me too, dont even know when last i was on myBB

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## free3dom (5/2/15)

abdul said:


> me too, dont even know when last i was on myBB



Don't even get me started on the other forums I haven't been on in ages 
Just so tired of the same old arguments I usually have on them...this is like a Zen Garden by comparison

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## gripen (5/2/15)

i agree.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/15)

Hi Guys

So everything is going smoother than expected with the planning and I am pleased to announce the vendors for VapeCon 2015. There is still space for more so keep your eyes on this thread for updates 


Cloud Flavour (no stand but will be attending)
Craft Vapour
Juicy Joes
Sir Vape
Skyblue Vaping
Vape Cartel
Vape Club
Vape Escape
Vape King
Vape Maxx
Vapour Mountain
Vape Shop

Welcome To VapeCon 2015!! Lets make it EPIC.


Please dont forget to like the VapeCon Facebook Page as well as RSVP to the event on Facebook and invite all your friends!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JW Flynn (27/2/15)

Gizmo said:


> ECIGSSA is proud to announce the first ever electronic cigarette convention in South Africa! All your donations and support from vendors has not gone waste in fact, the surplus has been set aside for this event. This has been in planning for sometime and all the details have been tied up and I am pleased to announce it now!
> 
> 
> Date 30th May 2015
> ...


Guys, This sounds awesome!!!! But please please tell me you are throwing some money towards the marketing of the event? perhaps interviews on like jacaranda and so on... placards next to the road... you get where i'm going with this... if the only marketing is going to be on forums, and word of mouth, this will not work.... Especially when you are trying to pull people in who are not currently vapers.....

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## JW Flynn (27/2/15)

oh, and I will definitely be there !!!  me and the wife, hehe


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/2/15)

JW Flynn said:


> Guys, This sounds awesome!!!! But please please tell me you are throwing some money towards the marketing of the event? perhaps interviews on like jacaranda and so on... placards next to the road... you get where i'm going with this... if the only marketing is going to be on forums, and word of mouth, this will not work.... Especially when you are trying to pull people in who are not currently vapers.....


We have paid for street pole ads on all the main roads. And the flyers are going to be handed out all over the show. We will see closer to the time if there is still funds for radio advertising but at the moment that is not possible


----------



## JW Flynn (27/2/15)

try and ring up jacaranda... or any radio show for that matter, they are all under the wrong impression with regards to vaping... it would be good for the vaping community if it had a good word on the radio... i'm sure you can arrange for something on one of the morning shows... they gooi the English pretty good so you don't have a worry, HEHE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/2/15)

JW Flynn said:


> try and ring up jacaranda... or any radio show for that matter, they are all under the wrong impression with regards to vaping... it would be good for the vaping community if it had a good word on the radio... i'm sure you can arrange for something on one of the morning shows... they gooi the English pretty good so you don't have a worry, HEHE


I agree. And hell... The way Riaan's show is going lately, he will just about interview anybody...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (27/2/15)

exactly, and the thing is... the vaping community could use some positive radio publicity, now, if I was a public speaker I would have promoted the crap out of this event, but i'm not, oh wait, give me a couple of beers, and i'll have them entertained for the whole morning. hehe.... we need more publicity... and I dont know how much, or if at all it costs the guys that are online anything... but, I think it would be good for someone to set the record straight whilst at the same time promoting the event...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (1/3/15)

LOL just remembered that Riaan sent MalJan with a trucker up in Afrika after having an interview with the trucker, so if he can interview a trucker, I bet he can interview a vaper, hehe.... and get MalJan to vape for a week ROFLMAO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/3/15)

Challenge MalJan to a cloud blowing contest!


----------



## kimbo (1/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Challenge MalJan to a cloud blowing contest!


 see how long he can stand with 18mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn (1/3/15)

kimbo said:


> see how long he can stand with 18mg


or 24, hehe.... not long, lolz


----------



## De Shizz (1/3/15)

Missing VapeCon by 4 days... oh well, there's always next year.


----------



## saiman (1/3/15)

In my humble opinion radio advertising as such will be too costly if you really want to get a wide reach. Just a radio ad here and there never cuts it. However, if there is some extra money it would be an idea to do little PR packs which can be given to journalists. The pack could contain a basic ecig with no nic juice to see how nice vaping can be. Coupled with the pack will be an info brochure on latest research and a pamphlet about the event. Another cost effective tool is developing email banners which forum members can use. I think sometimes you get a free trial for rocket-seed etc. The money show on 702 is also a good space to target if it is packaged in such a way that there is an economics related angle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## saiman (1/3/15)

saiman said:


> In my humble opinion radio advertising as such will be too costly if you really want to get a wide reach. Just a radio ad here and there never cuts it. However, if there is some extra money it would be an idea to do little PR packs which can be given to journalists. The pack could contain a basic ecig with no nic juice to see how nice vaping can be. Coupled with the pack will be an info brochure on latest research and a pamphlet about the event. Another cost effective tool is developing email banners which forum members can use. I think sometimes you get a free trial for rocket-seed etc. The money show on 702 is also a good space to target if it is packaged in such a way that there is an economics related angle.



Sometimes they invite people on the money show for FREE if there is something interesting to share.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/15)

Thanks for your suggestions @saiman 
Great ideas!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/3/15)

Great ideas guys  I will look into it.

In the meantime though tickets will be available at selected retailers from Next week. At The moment we have them at the VK Fourways branch and the Northcliff branch but I will be sending out to all retailers wanting to carry tickets, just to make it easier for you guys to get your hands on them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FireFly (6/3/15)

De Shizz said:


> Missing VapeCon by 4 days... oh well, there's always next year.


Your Avatar scares the bejesus out of me


----------



## De Shizz (6/3/15)

FireFly said:


> Your Avatar scares the bejesus out of me


Now is not the time for fear. That comes later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Juntau (6/3/15)

Looking forward to this #cloudchasing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (6/3/15)

De Shizz said:


> Now is not the time for fear. That comes later.



"What'll happen if I take that mask off?" "It would be very painful.... For you"


----------



## huffnpuff (6/3/15)

What are the rules and categories for the cloud comp? What juice will be used (Supplied or open?)?


----------



## Jakey (7/3/15)

Juntau said:


> Looking forward to this #cloudchasing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Juntau, introduce yourself. Ive seen you many times and you look really good for a 45 yr old. Vapings doing you good


----------



## zadiac (9/3/15)

johan said:


> No! I will be advisor, validation and verification officer for this event.



Glad you'll be there Ohm Johan. Missed you at the last meet and a meet without Ohm Johan is just not a meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (9/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Glad you'll be there Ohm Johan. Missed you at the last meet and a meet without Ohm Johan is just not a meet



In my honest humble opinion you're so right .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/15)

Just to get you all a bit more excited!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SlinX (9/3/15)

We are happy to announce that tickets can now be purchased from the following outlets for R120.00 per ticket.

- Vape Cartel
- Vape King (Fourways, Parkwood, Northcliff and Kempton)

We hope this makes it easier for you all to get your ticket!

We now ask anyone who has time on their hands to please go and invite your friends list to the official event : https://www.facebook.com/events/357229457795749/369450023240359/

Lets show the world of vaping to even more people!


----------



## KieranD (9/3/15)

Vape Cartel tickets will be available for online and instore purchases on Wednesday!


----------



## capetocuba (9/3/15)

KieranD said:


> ape Cartel tickets will be available for online and inshore purchases on Wednesday!


I like the ape before cartel 
Edit : I prefer offshore ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KieranD (9/3/15)

capetocuba said:


> I like the ape before cartel
> Edit : I prefer offshore ...


Wahaha well spotted!!! lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (9/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Just to get you all a bit more excited!


Very nice!!!! Cant wait


----------



## WHITELABEL (9/3/15)

Any chance we can get a DIY ejuice competition? What you guys think?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/15)

Gambit said:


> Any chance we can get a DIY ejuice competition? What you guys think?



There is one already happening, it is mainly for vendors but I will see if we can squeeze it so the public can enter too.

@Northcliff Vape King what do you think?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (9/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Glad you'll be there Ohm Johan. Missed you at the last meet and a meet without Ohm Johan is just not a meet



Good thing then that it's a "con" not a "meet"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (9/3/15)

Same thing


----------



## KieranD (10/3/15)

Vape Cartel has tickets for Vape Con! 

Get yours here: 
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/vapecon/products/vapecon-entry-ticket


----------

